
Nuclear Reactor Crowdfunding - hairytrog
https://www.shadowfoundr.com/investments/604/moltex-energy
======
mimixco
Nuclear power production is a net-negative in that it costs more to make
electricity that way than the electricity can be sold for.

Around the world, nuclear power is heavily subsidized, in addition to being
terribly dangerous and permanently polluting.

As Einstein said, _" It's one hell of a way to boil water."_

------
hairytrog
Funding for nuclear is so low they have to crowdfunded... Sad, when you
compare to Bs going to companies peddling weed, gig-economy, fintech -
basically concepts that aren't inherently good for humanity and do not produce
basic value. They're money shufflers.

